# What do you do to relax?



## Itachі (Aug 12, 2017)

in a hot bath rn listening to music


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2017)

Go for a jog/walk my dog


----------



## Dayscanor (Aug 12, 2017)

Listening to music while I paint.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 12, 2017)

- NF/ other various social media sites 
- Browse my phone 
- lay in bed 
- watch Netflix 
- chat on Discord 
- sleep 
- have some hot tea was listening to music 
- talk to my boyfriend on the phone because he relaxes me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

Play Video Games (unless it's Dark Souls), watch some animal videos, read and/or watch some series. But in some very rare occasions, I just go out to my car and drive around for a while, and take naps.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 13, 2017)

Usually I just listen to some music, watch something (anime, movie, show etc.) or just browse on my laptop/phone/tablet.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 13, 2017)

Music I guess helps some.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Evil C.C. (Aug 13, 2017)

Just listen to music and hope it helps


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 13, 2017)

Watch animu and read mango


----------



## Itachі (Aug 13, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Watch animu and read mango



B-but don't you get nervous when your waifu/husbando is on screen?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 13, 2017)

Itachі said:


> B-but don't you get nervous when your waifu/husbando is on screen?



Ofc I do


----------



## Virus (Aug 13, 2017)

Sleep


----------



## rko (Aug 17, 2017)

I like traveling so much and it helps me to relax. 
My favorite country is German, which I visited 3 times. Last my trip was to Frankfurt. I visited language school, because I want to study Germany language in future in this city. I found cheap business class tickets on this one  I want to return to Germany soon.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 17, 2017)

Listen to music! 

Nujabes - Aruarian Dance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 17, 2017)

-music 
-meditating
-mary jane


----------



## Sassy (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmm I guess when I need to relax I either play video games, or listen to music. Both help if I'm feeling stressed or annoyed on things, I suppose its a cliche to play video games some people say it would stress them out more but honestly it truly helps when I need to relax. *shrugs*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Aug 19, 2017)

listen to music or get high. or both.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 19, 2017)

Masterbate.


----------



## Cereza (Aug 21, 2017)

ativan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2017)

Browse for macro photos while listening to music, always does wonders 

Also take a walk in the park and on the beach


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2017)

rko said:


> I like traveling so much and it helps me to relax.
> My favorite country is German, which I visited 3 times. Last my trip was to Frankfurt. I visited language school, because I want to study Germany language in future in this city. I found cheap business class tickets on video  I want to return to Germany soon.



Frankfurt is an amazing city. I go there a lot.


----------



## Slayz (Aug 28, 2017)

It's simple. All it takes is:
- Two ounces of bourbon whiskey.
- Two dashes of Angostura bitters
- Some ice.
- An orange peel, for garnish.

And finally, you put this playing in the background:


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2017)

Apophis said:


> It's simple. All it takes is:
> - Two ounces of bourbon whiskey.
> - Two dashes of Angostura bitters
> - Some ice.
> ...



Do you listen to Cigs after sex:



This is amazing when you're with the GF chilling eating dinner or about to head to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slayz (Aug 28, 2017)

Flow said:


> Do you listen to Cigs after sex:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing when you're with the GF chilling eating dinner or about to head to sleep.



Dude, I was LITERALLY listening to them before you posted this.

Fuck, this shit is smooth.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2017)

Me. It's various things:

NF
Writing
Listening to Music
Making People Laugh On Facebook/Off Facebook
Watch Something Interesting
Reading
Sleep
And, simulated rain for meditation purposes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 31, 2017)

Itachі said:


> in a hot bath rn listening to music


You if you're lucky.....


How no one made this joke is beyond me.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 2, 2017)

watch anime, read manga, smoke weed, go on narutoforums, watch tv shows, daydream, sleep, eat. 
I'm definately an introvert and I'm the black sheep of my family (entire family, not just parents and siblings). I'm somewhat social, but not nearly as much as others, and probably less than the avg american.

i consider myself a very boring person unfortunately....


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Sep 29, 2017)

Replay vintage Mariah Carey songs over and over and over and over


----------



## kire (Sep 29, 2017)

Play star trek online till I drop....or get tired of blowing shit up.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2017)

rko said:


> My favorite country is German





rko said:


> I want to study Germany language


Uh...


Ava said:


> Masterbate.



Masturbate*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 30, 2017)

I SHOULD read. 

But I don't. I keep playing video games.

Which seems to make me incapable of becoming tired.

So I go to bed late. 

I never learn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2017)

strangely enough I find physical exercice relaxing and fun, so I often run in the evening and practice stuff I learned in martial arts classes to get my mind off things

either that or just read a good book + watch a great movie/tv show


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm always relaxed.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm a musician, so music is *always* on. I smoke me some of that good good, fix me a dope latte and groove.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 4, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I'm always relaxed.


you're supposed to say that's my secret Cap I'm always relaxed. 


way to ruin a perfect set up waffles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2017)

Go out to a place and listen to live music.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

I listen to instrumentals of calming, soothing hymns, lol.


----------



## Idun (Nov 21, 2017)

I watch anime/netflix with a huge bag of candy and a cat in my lap, also a sparkly drink if I'm feeling fancy.
Or I play Witcher 3 or do some DIY and listed to audiobooks ^^


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Chew on a theanine tablet, along with drinking some coffee. This helps me calm the nerves, but keeps you focused, surprisingly.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

I sometimes listen to Morgan Freeman's voice, lol.   He could be talking about anything, lol.   I just put the headphones and on, lay back and bask in it, lol.


----------



## Lew (Nov 22, 2017)

Watch anime/tv shows/youtube, play video games and squash. Though playing video games/squash I can get quite heated because I'm competitive.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lew said:


> Watch anime/tv shows/youtube, play video games and squash. Though playing video games/squash I can get quite heated because I'm competitive.



If you want to feel relaxed during a video game match, do what my 3 year old nephew does, and just put the controller down and let everybody else defeat each other and you will come out of the mayhem as the winner, having done nothing at all, lol.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 30, 2017)

I read while listening to music.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 1, 2017)

I sometimes meditate, lol.   Concentrate on my breathing, lol.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2017)

Smoke a big bag of weed.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Smoke a big bag of weed.



If you smoke a big bag then you are wasting it because at a certain point, every toke after won't get you higher, lol.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> If you smoke a big bag then you are wasting it because at a certain point, every toke after won't get you higher, lol.


I take it as a challenge.


----------



## selfconcile (Dec 1, 2017)

Hmm... when I'm tired and come home from work, getting a snack and watching something is always good.

If I'm being overwhelmed by some kind of emotion that's giving me a physiological response and I happen to catch while it happens, I'll try to focus on the area I feel it (e.g. my throat or chest) and quietly think something like "calm your heart", or "calm your nerves".

It doesn't always work, especially if I can't easily disengage from the situation (e.g. in an ongoing heated conversation while walking fast somewhere, I can't pull over to the side).


----------



## Ashi (Dec 2, 2017)

Vidyas


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

Posting reused memes as my own attempting to be funny is another past time of mine.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 2, 2017)

Dessa said:


> I read while listening to music.



Do you listen to instrumental music or normal music? When I listen to my music I mainly just impulsively start reciting the lyrics in my head and can't really focus on reading anything properly lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 3, 2017)

This is a recent thing, but I watch @John Wick ’s sig for hours if there is nothing else better to do.


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 3, 2017)

I mindlessly play forum games on various Internet forums, lol.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 4, 2017)

I masturnap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 4, 2017)

I blank and commander on the far side of the world, lol.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 5, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Do you listen to instrumental music or normal music? When I listen to my music I mainly just impulsively start reciting the lyrics in my head and can't really focus on reading anything properly lol.



I listen to normal music when reading, but I have the volume turn down low.   I get distracted other wise. xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 5, 2017)

I lay in the bathtub for hours until my skin is super soggy and wrinkly.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 6, 2017)

Listen to music, meditate, watch Marvel/DC/SW movies, play video games, or go to the gym.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00bzorz (Dec 13, 2017)

Usually i play some video games like overwatch or if I'm in the mood for some single player action i have been playing Dragon Age Origins and i plan on doing a play through of all the dragon age games. Usually only do single player games if I'm getting too salty from overwatch lol. Also watching a show and filling out surveys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty (Dec 21, 2017)

Baths are where it's at!

I also like to just listen to music, play video games, watch some tv, use NF or other stuff. They're all good for winding down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 1, 2018)

Watching movies I've watched many times
Listening to music (the best thing in the world)
Walking


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 3, 2018)

Draw.

or just lay down somewhere


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 3, 2018)

Matty said:


> Baths are where it's at!
> 
> I also like to just listen to music, play video games, watch some tv, use NF or other stuff. They're all good for winding down


I can’t wait to have my own bath tub and be able to take baths and play with bath bombs


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2018)

this site used to be my source of relaxation

now its more stressful then IRL


----------



## Itachі (Jan 3, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I can’t wait to have my own bath tub and be able to take baths and play with bath bombs



i've only gotten one bath bomb from lush and i think it was a total rip off tbh. my baths are vanilla


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 3, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i've only gotten one bath bomb from lush and i think it was a total rip off tbh. my baths are vanilla


The ones with glitter seem dangerous but the non glitter ones look cool, I just want to try it once


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jan 7, 2018)

Smoking a joint always helps, and listening to music


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Watch anime, listen to music, browse my usual forums..I do enjoy reading too but I hardly have time for it


----------



## Jessica (Jan 19, 2018)

I stick my feet in my footbath and watch Netflix for an hour.


----------

